# Floppy ears on a 2 yr old...



## bailej77 (Dec 30, 2013)

Kolby is 2 years old now and I had hope maybe his ears would go up but they haven't. I also have his sister whose ears went up right away.

Just wondering if there's any way to get his ears up at this point or if it's too late?










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bailej77 (Dec 30, 2013)

*Too late after 2 years?*

I got kyra and kolby at the same time from the same litter.

Kyras ears stood up right away but kolby never did except on rate occasions only for a few seconds throughout the years

Is it too late for me to try and strengthen his ears to stand up?

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

I would say yes - what are they mixed with?

His genetics may have predisposed him to a "collie" ear, which is why they never stood. They don't look particularly heavy, and since both are quite even, I wouldn't say that it is due to damage.

You could try -there is no harm in it - and see what happens. But ideally you want to start this around 7-8 months.


----------



## bailej77 (Dec 30, 2013)

They have a slight amount of husky in them otherwise pure German shepherds.

He had a pretty bad ear infection and I thought maybe that weakened his ears but the vet never said anything.

What are some options?

This picture is from about 8 months old and I knew they had potential to stand up









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

Are you sure there isn't another mix in there? Since both those breeds have erect ears, especially the husky, I would say either there's another mix in there somewhere it the ears aren't up because of damage. 

I read a post earlier this month that someone had ears go up at 1.5 years, so I would say try it! I believe they said they tried a strong bonding glue their vet ordered. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

They both do not look like purebred GSDs to me. They may have different sires, which is possible in one litter. It soesn't look his ears will get up at this age. He is who he is, like we all are


----------



## lindadrusilla (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah they will still look beautiful and we love them for what and who they are! Ears up or not... 

However, there are benefits to ears up or for whatever reason some people prefer them to be, I used a fabric glue known as the "tear mender". Even after the ears get separated, I left the glue there and eventually it will rub off. 

His ears stood almost immediately after i used it on him. He was almost a year old then. I glued it like the pic below: 









I suppose there's no harm trying. Hope it works for you  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lindadrusilla (Dec 29, 2013)

Ohhh, I also used some "breathe right" strips to support from inside after the ears got separated using the glue.

The ears were standing but somewhat floppy, so i added support. 

It worked. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

